# snow cat radios



## JimVT

when I am done i'll have 2 ,70 meters ,220, gmrs/frs and cb. I should be able to transmit on all. I also have a large surplus kenwood tk7 90h that the sheriff  wants me to have that is programed with  their frequencies.
 my cab roof  is starting to look like an antenna farm.
 oh,one more . I have a stero am fm . but that may be removed.

 I should be able to talk to any other cats on our meets.
 marine ban is covered with my handheld.
 jim


----------



## JEV

He who dies with the most radio wins!!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

JimVT said:


> when I am done i'll have 2 ,70 meters ,220, gmrs/frs and cb. I should be able to transmit on all. I also have a large surplus kenwood tk7 90h that the sheriff wants me to have that is programed with their frequencies.
> my cab roof is starting to look like an antenna farm.
> oh,one more . I have a stero am fm . but that may be removed.
> 
> I should be able to talk to any other cats on our meets.
> marine ban is covered with my handheld.
> jim


Jim you need a mobile Irlp node that way I could listen in on the action from up here


----------



## JimVT

yea,my first year I just hauled food and diesel for a LMC 1800. Not must fun just running back a forth. The LMC lost electrics.

 the two snowmobilers were got out at 1pm after  spending one night freezing in a snow cave during a bad snow blizzard. it took a pb200 groomer to plow through the drifts and steep mountain hills to get to them.
 sheriff  may not approve of what your asking.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Jim I was referring to the jamboree time.


----------



## Helmsman38

JimVT said:


> when I am done i'll have 2 ,70 meters ,220, gmrs/frs and cb. I should be able to transmit on all. I also have a large surplus kenwood tk7 90h that the sheriff  wants me to have that is programed with  their frequencies.
> my cab roof  is starting to look like an antenna farm.
> oh,one more . I have a stero am fm . but that may be removed.
> 
> I should be able to talk to any other cats on our meets.
> marine ban is covered with my handheld.
> jim




I have a tin can with 500' of kite string and two indian drums for if the string goes down I can climb to the top of the ridge and start pounding.


----------



## JimVT

just finished the install today. 
i'll have to bring my marine vhf handheld to talk to you. I know you use one.

Not sure if I remember any drum signals. maybe we could use the lights?
 Now to get the snow to stop melting.
 jim


----------



## Melensdad

Too bad the EPA now forbids native American smoke signals.


----------



## JimVT

yesterday 
 I think/hope we finished putting in  donated kenwood 100watt radios in snow equipment . 3 cats,2 pickups,2 plows. the last one was 50 mile away.
 this is for the snowmobile snow clubs contracted groomers for emergency use.


----------

